# Fxx or F06/12/13 - couple questions please...



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Thank for the heads up on the SLI. Based on that news I switched gears to the HUD.

But while looking around in all the modules and found a couple that might look interesting:

JBB / 3050 / NACHLAUFZEIT SITZHEIZUNG FRONT
Kommentar=Nach KL.15 aus, bleibt den Funktionszustand der Sitzheizung diese Zeit erhalten (OFF TIME FRONT SEAT HEATER
Comment = after terminal 15 from, remains the functional state of the seats get this time)

JBB / 3050 / NACHLAUFZEIT SITZHEIZUNG FOND
Kommentar=Nach KL.15 aus, bleibt den Funktionszustand der Sitzheizung hinten diese Zeit erhalten (OFF TIME SEAT HEATER REAR
Comment = after terminal 15 from, maintained the functional state of the rear seats this time)

JBB / 3400 / NACHLAUFZEIT LENKRADHEIZUNG
Kommentar=Nach KL.15 aus, bleibt den Funktionszustand der Lenkradheizung diese Zeit erhalten (OFF TIME STEERING HEATER
Comment = after terminal 15 from, remains the functional state of the heated steering wheel get this time)

All three have the same options: 0_min, 15_min, 24_hours and always.

The other one I think :dunno: relates to the fuel reserve - THRESHOLD RESERVE TANK
Comment = reserve threshold, in 0.25 liter increments

Does anyone have any experience with these settings?


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

I also found this one for the HUD

HUD ***8211; Enable Voice Command Menu

KOMBI / 3000 Anzeige Konfiguration / HUD_SPRACHEINGABE_ENABLE

Have not tried it out yet but was in the same grouping as the HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE and HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE which both worked.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coyote96 said:


> Thank for the heads up on the SLI. Based on that news I switched gears to the HUD.
> 
> But while looking around in all the modules and found a couple that might look interesting:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't, although for F10, some have coded:

SM [6d] / SA_MEMORY_ZEIT = Wert_Dauer or Wert_15 or Wert_00.

Comment is:

Comment = time after switching off the optional clamp (see SA_Klemmen_FKT) within which a reconnection leads to the reactivation of the same options available seat heating, seat ventilation, massage and active seat in each of the last active stage (delivery condition is equivalent to 15 minutes)
0: (no wake) 0 minutes;
1: 15 minutes;
2: 24 hours;
3: infinity (always reactivate);


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have two different SA_MEMORY_ZEIT settings in different modules. One has the description you listed above and one does not. I am not connected to my car right now, just browsing CAFs offline. Here are the screen shots.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coyote96 said:


> I have two different SA_MEMORY_ZEIT settings in different modules. One has the description you listed above and one does not. I am not connected to my car right now, just browsing CAFs offline. Here are the screen shots.


Yes, that is normal to have 2 SM (Seat Memory) modules, and the comments are different. In my F10 it is:

SM [6d] 
CAF [CFAS_PLX_1]
SA_MEMORY_ZEIT
Kommentar=Zeit nach Ausschalten der Sonderausstattungsklemme (siehe SA_Klemmen_FKT) innerhalb der ein Wiedereinschalten derselben zur Reaktivierung der Sonderausstattungen Sitzheizung, Sitzklima, Aktivsitz und Massage in der jeweils zuletzt aktiven Stufe fuehrt (Anlieferzustand entspricht 15 Minuten).;; 
Einheit: [];; 
Wertetabelle: 
0: 0 Minuten (nicht reaktivieren); 
1: 15 Minuten; 
2: 24 Stunden; 
3: unendlich (immer reaktivieren);;​SM [6e]
CAF [CBFS_PLX_1]
SA_MEMORY_ZEIT
Kommentar=Beschreibung siehe CAF Fahrer;;​
My assumption was always that it was front and rear, but I never went about proving it, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am confused on the speed limit info. I though the hud or driver assistance package on the 650 came standard with speed limit info. What am I missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I am confused on the speed limit info. I though the hud or driver assistance package on the 650 came standard with speed limit info. What am I missing?


SLI is part of the Driver Assistance Package (DAP) for the 640i and 650i, but HUD is only in the 650i DAP.

Maybe he has no DAP though?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

coyote96 said:


> I also found this one for the HUD
> 
> HUD ***8211; Enable Voice Command Menu
> 
> ...


coyote96,

If you check post 19 above, I talk there about the HUD_SPRACHEINGABE_ENABLE code.

jeg23


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeg23 - thank you!!

I have just the HUD no driver assistance package. The HUD was a standalone option.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

JEG23 said:


> Shawnsheridan,
> 
> coyote96 is correct. the "alerts" (open door, fasten seat belts, ect.) show up in HUD by default. I am not sure what the
> 
> ...





coyote96 said:


> Jeg23 - thank you!!
> 
> I have just the HUD no driver assistance package. The HUD was a standalone option.


With this ability to see voice commands, entertainment data, and phone calls/numbers, I think HUD is a must. It adds a whole new dimension to this accessory.

JEG23


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I should be receiving my 650 gran coupe with DAP towards the end of this week or early next week, let me know if you guys need to me search for anything to help you get SLI on HUD on the 640.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

How did you guys change the werte value for the DVD in motion? Every time I hit edit and put in FF it reverts back to 00


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> How did you guys change the werte value for the DVD in motion? Every time I hit edit and put in FF it reverts back to 00


1) Change only the Werte Value, not the Drop Down selection.
2) Right Click on the Werte Value, Select Edit, then in the lower window change the value to FF, and then in the upper right hand corner of that lower window, hit the save icon. It looks like a little door or something.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! The team viewer tab just happened to be on the little door icon.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Thanks! The team viewer tab just happened to be on the little door icon.


Team Viewer? Are you doing remote coding?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Team Viewer? Are you doing remote coding?


Its just easier through the desktop. So the laptop is in the car and I am remoting into the laptop from inside the house.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Its just easier through the desktop. So the laptop is in the car and I am remoting into the laptop from inside the house.


Makes watching football easier too.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

What phones are you guys using? Trying to get ringtone to ring through the car speaker but it isn't working by just turning inband ringing to active. I am using a nexus 4 right now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> What phones are you guys using? Trying to get ringtone to ring through the car speaker but it isn't working by just turning inband ringing to active. I am using a nexus 4 right now.


You Coded INBAND_RINGING in CMB_Media?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You Coded INBAND_RINGING in CMB_Media?


Yeah and it still isn't doing it. In CMB_Media I changed the ringtone from 2 to 3 and that worked. I am also able to stream bluetooth music from the phone when I am in external media on the idrive, so it's a little odd it won't pick up the ring tone when I get a call.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Yeah and it still isn't doing it. In CMB_Media I changed the ringtone from 2 to 3 and that worked. I am also able to stream bluetooth music from the phone when I am in external media on the idrive, so it's a little odd it won't pick up the ring tone when I get a call.


I coded mine a while back to test, and mine did not work either, so I am not sure why it seems to work for some and not others. :dunno:

I will have to test it again.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I coded mine a while back to test, and mine did not work either, so I am not sure why it seems to work for some and not others. :dunno:
> 
> I will have to test it again.


It seems to be an android issue, a lot of people are having this problem when connecting to different devices.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> It seems to be an android issue, a lot of people are having this problem when connecting to different devices.


Yes, and in my case I am on a corporate Blackberry.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

INBAND_RINGING works with my iPhone.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I set HUD_VZA and HUD_TLC to active and noticed that the two yellow lane departure lines now show up on the HUD. Haven't got a chance to drive the car yet so I am not sure if it added anything else.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

When you guys put the car in park does it automatically put the parking brake on? Or did I accidentally accidentally code that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> When you guys put the car in park does it automatically put the parking brake on? Or did I accidentally accidentally code that?


Mine doesn't...and thank God for that.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

djsaad1 said:


> When you guys put the car in park does it automatically put the parking brake on? Or did I accidentally accidentally code that?


Do you remember the code change that resulted in the automatic parking brake on?

JEG23


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> Do you remember the code change that resulted in the automatic parking brake on?
> 
> JEG23


I will figure it out when I get home. I was messing with CAS before I left. I was trying to see if I could set auto hold to always on at start.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been messing with it more today and it seems like it only engages the parking break if I put the car in park and turn it off when Auto Hold is on. It doesn't engage the parking break if I put it in park turn it off and auto hold is off. 

I only started using auto hold yesterday so I am not sure if that is normal or not. If this is normal, then coding auto hold to always on will be harder since you will need the car to always start with the parking break engaged.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
So I have seen this in other cars and was wondering if it is something can be done with coding.
So if you low on gas and get the notification then on the Nav get some sort of option if I need to set the navigation to gas stations in the area...

Is that something can be done with coding


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> Hi,
> So I have seen this in other cars and was wondering if it is something can be done with coding.
> So if you low on gas and get the notification then on the Nav get some sort of option if I need to set the navigation to gas stations in the area...
> 
> Is that something can be done with coding


Yes, coding.

HU_NBT/HU_CIC: NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL = activ


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, coding.
> 
> HU_NBT/HU_CIC: NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL = activ


I already have that set to aktiv....but I don't get any message when I am low on gas. Is there something else I need to code or do I have to have a destination set on the navigation for it to work.....


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> I already have that set to aktiv....but I don't get any message when I am low on gas. Is there something else I need to code or do I have to have a destination set on the navigation for it to work.....


Destination should be set. You can also decide which POI's are always displayed on map.


----------

